# ROS - Acceptable Statements



## gelebelegirl (Mar 18, 2010)

For ROS, what would be an acceptable statement besides 'All other Systems reviewed are negative'?
Could you accept:
'Unobtainable at this time'
'ROS is currently limited'


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 18, 2010)

for the unobtainable statement it must state *why* it is unobtainable.
"ROS is currently limited" tells us nothing about the ROS, so I view that as an unacceptable statement.  There must be some pertinent positves and/or negatives documented.
For TrailBlazers, the "all other" statement is not acceptable.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 18, 2010)

*WPS Medicare*

WPS will NOT give credit for a full ROS if you are unable to obtain due to (whatever ... coma, trauma, non-English speaking, child without parent present).  They instruct specifically to use the 99499 code in these circumstances and submit notes.   S I G H.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

